# R32 GTR owner soon hopefully



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

i m soon goin to see a 400bhp skyline R32 GTR, i m so excited!! i had driven a Supra TT and RX-7, and a EVO 7 350php, i heard that skyline is much smoother than other turbo cars, is it true???cant wait and is white too......


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*400BRAKE*

So you will be wanting to modify it some more then mate     
Cool to see another R32 on here 
Have you got any pics yet then mate
:smokin:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

sounds nice mate. I will getting my frshly imported R32 soon also (not soon enough mind you).

Mine should have about 370 bhp. The spec is a cat back titanium trust exhaust, mines ecu and uprated to run at 1 bar boost. When I pick it up I think I will get it decatted which should give a few more brake. 

What mods is your car running to give 400bhp? Sounds nice - white is quite rare. Mine is a real shiny red / burgandy. Also quite rare I think on the 32

Hope everything goes well for you when you pick it up

cheers

mart


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

mine will be here june 15th, not really modded tho, nismo exhaust, big brakes and 18" rims. but should still be plenty fast to put a smile on my face


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

GTRmart,
go for the downpipes first, they make a really big difference to the way the engine responds (boosts really much earlier now). I`ve left the CAT in for the moment....  

ahsam

welcome to the club, I think you will enjoy the 32 the car will grow on you as its real rewards are its depth of engineering (revealed on challenging roads).


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

*here with the spec*

M's pod filter's.
De-Cat pipe.
Fujitsiturbo stainless exhaust system.
Middelhurst 1.2 bar ECU.
Boost set at 1 bar - about 400bhp


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What sort of power do you think mine will make?

Apexi twin air intakes
Trust titanium exhaust (looks like 3" bore) with a decat
Mines ECU
set at 1 bar

I was guestimating 370BHP?

Thanks for the tip on the downpipes, I think at the mo I will hold fire and wait until I have a little money

cheers

mart


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

My R32 has 4" downpipes, 4" Turbo back S/Steel exhaust, NGK Iridium Plugs, M's Factory K&N Induction, Mines 1.0 Bar ECU and boost up to 1.0 bar. I run just about 370bhpish so you're about the right mark atm.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

*r32 gtr*

YEPPPPP...................finally got my R32 home............a long drive from the North........is a white 93 which i think is quite rare.....so can anyone tell me how to post pics?


sam


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi mate who did you get your r32 gtr from as i am on the hunt for a good one fresh from japan.scorchio


----------



## GTR-PERFORMANCE (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is some pictures of sam's R32




























Hope these pictures work  

Lee!

p.s the car is sweet


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I got my car from Newera imports. Its in the uk now so I should have it on the next few weeks. can't wait.


----------

